# Back Lit



## LittleMan (Jan 8, 2005)

Ok, here is a new topic.... anything that has your light source coming from behind the subject..... I'll start!

*...and stop, for the link is broken *


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 9, 2005)

Here we go then: my son in July 2003:



*Broken link*


----------



## anton980 (Jan 9, 2005)

He looks like Vin Diesel!!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 15, 2005)

Something new ... and I might look for more myself, but you do, too, will you?

*Link gone *


----------



## brush (Mar 1, 2012)

IMG_1438 by Bill Rush, on Flickr


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 5, 2012)

northcarolinatrip_countycourthouse_001 by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## fokker (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## jamesbjenkins (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## fokker (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## kundalini (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Foxx (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Tee (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## tacticdesigns (Mar 7, 2012)

Sunrise through trees. by tacticdesigns, on Flickr


----------



## Forkie (Mar 7, 2012)

Tee said:


>



Love it!


----------



## fokker (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## R3d (Mar 22, 2012)

Sunset Aboard The Rum Runner by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## mommy-medic (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Edsport (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## AlanE (Apr 12, 2012)

Little Secrets by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 13, 2012)

My first step into any type of studio lighting.


----------



## R3d (Sep 21, 2012)

Denison by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## R3d (Oct 25, 2012)

Rosencrantz &amp; Guildenstern are Dead by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Rosencrantz &amp; Guildenstern are Dead by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## R3d (Nov 4, 2012)

Fall Branches by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## BrianV (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## BrianV (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## jowensphoto (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## JustinL (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## dbvirago (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## orf (Nov 22, 2017)

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## Destin (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## orf (Nov 22, 2017)

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## orf (Nov 23, 2017)

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## Philmar (Dec 17, 2017)

Family inside a Bagan pagoda - Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Steamy humid sunrise in Mrauk U, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset boat ride on Lake Inle, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise over Kan Thar Yar Lake, Hpa-&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Vag7r1 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Philmar (Apr 26, 2021)

Icicle sunrise  - Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Dec 16, 2021)

90 km/hr gusts off Lake Ontario blew lake spray and beach sand in to the air by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Philmar (Apr 15, 2022)

Cold water dipping by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Jul 20, 2022)

Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------

